# First Freshener purple teat



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

She had twins four weeks ago. She seems completely normal other wise. I think the kids are just a little rough? But it's just her nipple (I think you all call this the teat?) it's purple but still soft and doesn't seem infected. Just wondering if this if normal thing for a FF. I could take photos tomorrow if I need be! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

By the way, both teats are purple not just one. Sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope it is just bruised but you may want to get her to the vet to verify that it isn't that bad gangrene staph infection. Catching it early, you may save her udder and her.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

She is a black goat too. So maybe that's why they look so dark? Wouldn't she have a fever with an infection like that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If they didn't look like that before, then you may have a problem.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

I can't call the vet until the morning. Do you think I should give her an antibiotic? I think I have la200


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would call the vet in the morning and get her in ASAP. I knew 2 people who lost their goats to that and the infection moved through the udder fast. Both people's goats started and the teats and moved up. Within a couple days to a few days, the whole udder had it. Nothing to mess around with.

I would wait on antibiotics until you talk to the vet. You don't want to give the wrong one.


----------

